# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Cual es mejor? Agronegocios en ESAN o UP?

## JuanLuis1150

Buenas compañeros,  
Como le puse de titulo, tengo la duda de cual universidad para la maestría de agronegocios es mejor ESAN o Univ. Pacífico? 
Tomando en cuenta el tema de costos, contactos, profesores, etc. 
Agradezco sus respuestas  :Clap2: Temas similares: ESAN- PIURA- DIPLOMADO GERENCIAL EN AGRONEGOCIOS CONFERENCIA INFORMATIVA - MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS - UNIVERSIDAD ESAN MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN ¿Cual es el mejor tractor para viñedos? ¿Que mejoraría? ESAN presenta segunda maestría en agronegocios

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hubiera sido interesante que hagas una encuesta en este tema, para que sea más fácil responder y leer los resultados. Me avisas si te interesa hacerla, porque me parece que tendrías que volver a crear un nuevo tema, pues allí es cuando tienes la opción de crear la encuesta. 
Saludos

----------

